# Free Scarf Pattern



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,
here's my latest free scarf pattern: 
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2015/06/ojos-de-bruja-scarf.html

It's warm, yet light for spring or summer evenings  and very easy to knit but with a certain lacy optic. It is knitted from side to side and all in garter stitch.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

This is gorgeous!!! I love it,


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. The scarf is beautiful.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sramkin said:


> Hi all,
> here's my latest free scarf pattern:
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2015/06/ojos-de-bruja-scarf.html
> 
> It's warm, yet light for spring or summer evenings  and very easy to knit but with a certain lacy optic. It is knitted from side to side and all in garter stitch.


Ah, thank you so much! I just yesterday discovered your blog and your other patterns; I have now downloaded five of them, enough to keep me busy and entertained for awhile ;~). I love the diversity of your designs.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you. It's lovely. What is the finished size?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your scarf is so beautiful it next on my list for my three nieces Christmas gift thank you si much for your kindness to let us have it for free.you are very talented.

God Bless

Sand


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very interesting..I can't wait to try it!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

the yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you! I've been looking for something knit end to end for some fabulous long color run cashmere/silk that I only have 265 yds of.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! ....and thanks for others I found, amazing.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pattern.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. A friend showed me your pattern and now when we finish a few WIPs we plan on knitting it at the same time. I think it will be fun. Then I want to make it shawl size.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for your generousity .


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very unique


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So very different ... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

This is very beautiful. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you. After our move is finished and I can unpack my yarn, this will be a Must Knit for me.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Different looking pattern!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice pattern, thank you


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely design and the yarn you chose shows it off! Thanks..


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Gorgeous! I was looking for something different, and this fits the bill. Thanks so much for the free pattern.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: : Thanks, wish could load as a PDF.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pretty pattern.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Ladyj960 said:


> :thumbup: : Thanks, wish could load as a PDF.


You can generate a PDF with printfriendly.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the pattern and the colors in the yarn. Thank you.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! This looks fun!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for offering this pattern for free. It's beautiful.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I love it, too. Just wish my knitting was more advanced.
Barbara


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you - it is very pretty!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

sramkin said:


> You can generate a PDF with printfriendly.com
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for the wonderful information!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful scarf! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful work!!
julie


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link to your blog. Bookmarked it and saved a few already! You are truly creative


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and great colour. Is there a pdf download possible?


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

sramkin said:


> You can generate a PDF with printfriendly.com
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for the info, I will figure it out. do love the scarf.

OMG, I figured it out. I had never seen this site before. Thank you for your help.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, love the name.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Very gorgeous scarf. Thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for sharing. Interesting name. Witches eyes?


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Ah, thank you so much! I just yesterday discovered your blog and your other patterns; I have now downloaded five of them, enough to keep me busy and entertained for awhile ;~). I love the diversity of your designs.


I love this, thanks so much


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is so pretty! Love it, thank you for sharing


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Your scarf is gorgeous, love those colors


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That's fabulous!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Your website has a lot of nice patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Thank you for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for a beautiful pattern


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE IT! perfect mindless (kindof?) project...at least no purls rows!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is beautiful, but being absolutely math illiterate I don't know how I would generate the Xth stitches. I would love to do it though...


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> This is beautiful, but being absolutely math illiterate I don't know how I would generate the Xth stitches. I would love to do it though...


Me too. the designer says the first X is three, i cant figure that out. And how is a 'section' defined?


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------

